# LOST Paddle in Gilman Canyon



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Aside from losing the paddle, how was Gilman?


----------



## dlacy (May 20, 2010)

The gauge said 310, but it was boney. I would wait for it to come up more, if you are coming up from Denver to run it. 400 is a great first time level. I went in there early April and the gauge said 280 and it was higher. I think they were releasing from Homestake in early April. The gauge says near Minturn, but I am not sure of the exact location. If is below Crosscreek and Two Elk creeks that would throw off the data.


----------



## dlacy (May 20, 2010)

I forgot to describe the paddle. It is a Werner, orange blades, bent shaft, and it has my girl friend's name written on the blade(s), Dawn Vogeler. Her phone number may be legible.


----------



## dlacy (May 20, 2010)

Paddle was found!!!!


----------

